# Has anyone heard from B3rnie?



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I've noticed she has gone off the radar? I just wondered if everything was OK and how her and all her little ones are doing?


Hope everything is OK xx


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I thought she got banned after the incident with Wobbles the other week? I hope she is ok.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

She was briefly banned, nothing really to do with wobbles, came back on again after the ban was quickly lifted, then decided to leave the forum of her own volition for a very good reason. If anyone wants to contact her or ask advice I'm sure there are enough of us who know her outside pet forums who can pass in information. 
Personally I think this forum has lost one of its best rodent and rabbit experts and has shot itself in the foot.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive been emailing bernie and she's filled me in on what's cracking off.
Looks like this forum has lost a great member!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Oh that's really sad  what a shame she decided to leave.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I am friends with her on fb so i can still see all the animal pics but the forum is dull since she left


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree, the forum has lost a very valuable member.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Yes, she was a huge part of the forum... it'll be weird around here without her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

why did she leave?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope she comes back! I too am friends on FB but this forum has not been the same since she left.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

If some one does speak to her, would they please tell her I say hello and thank her for the help she gave me with my mouse that has cushings? And please let her know that Perky's medicine is really helping, she was so nice answering all my questions when I was in a blind panic about Perky


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Tis done!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Tis done!


Thanks hun


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I miss her on here too.I have her on fb but it's not the same  Bernieeeeeee....comeeee baaaaaacccckkkkk!!!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Lol maybe she should set up a Facebook rodent and rabbit advice group?? Lol :devil:


I actually think that would be a great idea!
Although I don't know her personally I saw her posts and she seems to know so much about different animals.

Losing someone like that from a forum is not good.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it's a real shame. She was one of the people who always gave sound advice really quickly. I've been on here a relatively short time but you could always count on Bernie, Blade and thedogsmother for advise and support. The worst bit in not knowing.( so if someone wants to PM me that would be good)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laura123 said:


> I think it's a real shame. She was one of the people who always gave sound advice really quickly. I've been on here a relatively short time but you could always count on Bernie, Blade and thedogsmother for advise and support. The worst bit in not knowing.( so if someone wants to PM me that would be good)


Hi Hun thank you it means a lot. I don't know everything but when I can I will help and advise 

I'll pm you her email address.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

You're most welcome honey. I've emailed Bernie a wee message.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What a shame!!!! 

Bernie helped me out when i was panicking bout my rabbits bonding antics and i have read many of her replys to posts and she always gave great advice.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

What a sad, sad day it is when one of the best rodent forum members is no longer around, the rodent/rabbit section hasn't been the same t all lately


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

seriously cannot believe what i am reading here. had an awful lot of respect for B3rnie , her knowledge and kindness on threads shone through. the forum is missing one hell of a knowledgeable person and not just where rodents and small furries are concerned either.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Having drastically moderated this thread I am reopening it, its lovely to see a thread about the loss of such a knowledgeable and well thought of member, but its ridiculous that it cant remain just that. If the thread degrades again or another forum is mentioned in a derogatory manner it will be closed permanently.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

This forum just wont be the same without her, she has helped so many people on here


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I would love to say I will miss her, but I wont  cause she is a very good friend and we have the phone/FB/and visits


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> This forum just wont be the same without her, she has helped so many people on here


hopefully Bernie may re join at a later date.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I would love to say I will miss her, but I wont  cause she is a very good friend and we have the phone/FB/and visits


MrRustyRead & myself are going to invade her home & impose on her next weekend


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> MrRustyRead & myself are going to invade her home & impose on her next weekend


nooooooooooooooo not next weekend!! can it be the one after??

I am cat collecting on the Sat and have Windsor Horse show on the Sun x

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> nooooooooooooooo not next weekend!! can it be the one after??
> 
> I am cat collecting on the Sat and have Windsor Horse show on the Sun x
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


me cant do the saturday after :'(


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> nooooooooooooooo not next weekend!! can it be the one after??
> 
> I am cat collecting on the Sat and have Windsor Horse show on the Sun x
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Bummer 

Cat collecting? You mean this sort of thing? 











MrRustyRead said:


> me cant do the saturday after :'(


No, me neither


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> This forum just wont be the same without her, she has helped so many people on here


She is welcome back anytime to offer her good advice on animal care.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

poo 










just to make up the extra letters when the above word says it all x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> She is welcome back anytime to offer her good advice on animal care.


yes she is, but i can completely understand why she isnt here anymore


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I will bring Glen x

but he might steal ice creams be warned


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I will bring Glen x
> 
> but he might steal ice creams be warned


he can steal all of my ice creams for being so cute ha


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe we should leave a trail of cake to the forum.....then she will follow it? :w00t:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Having drastically moderated this thread I am reopening it, its lovely to see a thread about the loss of such a knowledgeable and well thought of member, but its ridiculous that it cant remain just that. If the thread degrades again or another forum is mentioned in a derogatory manner it will be closed permanently.


I haven't been able to come on much today so missed this being closed, but I an assure you that in no way was I hoping for this thread to become a slating match, I was just genuinely concerned about a member who I noticed had gone off the radar.

Glad to see the thread back on track, and sincerely hope B3rnie feels able to return at some point to see those gorgeous fluffballs of hers!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Micky93 said:


> I haven't been able to come on much today so missed this being closed, but I an assure you that in no way was I hoping for this thread to become a slating match, I was just genuinely concerned about a member who I noticed had gone off the radar.
> 
> Glad to see the thread back on track, and sincerely hope B3rnie feels able to return at some point to see those gorgeous fluffballs of hers!


I realise that, don't worry, it really was a nice idea for a thread


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> I realise that, don't worry, it really was a nice idea for a thread


Ah good, and thank you, didnt want to be thought of as trying to cause trouble when that wasn't the case at all


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I missed all the drama about it being closed, seriously folks, what's happened to the forum lately?Let's get back to being the supportive bunch of people that we are and just ignore the troublemakers.And Bernie if you're reading this...commmmeeee baaaaacccckkkkkkk!!!!!


----------

